
The broken windows theory, and why you should clean your room - edouard-harris
https://russellpollari.com/2019/10/24/the-broken-windows-theory-and-why-you-should-clean-your-room/
======
eesmith
The author writes:

> While initiatives based on this theory have been controversial
> (particularly, New York City in the 90s), there is legitimate evidence
> supporting the theory. In a 2008 Science article,

However, one report is not conclusive, especially as that Science article
points out how "Studies aimed to test the BWT (3–6)h ave provided mixed
results at best", suggesting that their paper only adds to the mix.

You can see this in the abstract for an upcoming paper (expected publication
date, Jan. 2020) at [https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/abs/10.1146/annurev-
crimin...](https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/abs/10.1146/annurev-
criminol-011419-041541) :

> To evaluate the causal claims made in these studies, we use a potential
> outcomes framework of causality. We conclude that, although there is some
> evidence for both broken windows and informal control theories, there is
> little consensus in the present research literature. Furthermore, at
> present, most studies do not establish causality in a strong way.

The author then asserts: "The broken windows effect is also true at the level
of the individual."

Is there any evidence for this?

The author also writes "Your environment (e.g. your room, desk, house) sets
the norms for your behavior."

Really? Because that sounds like a fundamental attribution error to me.

Does it mean that a single person who can afford a maid to keep things clean
is inherently more responsible than, say, a single parent with two kids who is
also a small business owner, but can only clean up the house once a week?

No. Clearly not.

